# [SOLVED] HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit



## tech313

I am trying to get my LaserJet 1160 to work with my Windows 7 64bit system. MS and HP both say it's compatible, and to use the universal driver. Well I have tried 2 different versions of the universal driver and it will not install. I am attaching a screenshot of the message I get.


----------



## joeten

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Hi is this the driver you have HP LaserJet 1160 Printer Series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center how are you installing it


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Yes sir that's it. I tried both the PCL5 and PCL6. I must admit I do not know the difference. What I did was go into Devices and Printers and click Add Printer - Add network printer - Tried to add it by \\PC\sharename as well as IP address. I just thought of something while typing this... maybe this has to do with the fact I am trying to install it as a network printer. Maybe this driver does not support that.


----------



## joeten

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Hi try the info here HP LaserJet 1160 and 1320 Series Printers - Installing an HP Jetdirect External Print Server - c00229696 - HP Business Support Center


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

I appreciate the reply, but all that page says is how to hook up my printer and then to put the CD in. When I do that, it just tells me to use the Add Printer wizard on this operating system.


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

I'm sorry... I was mistaken. This is not a network printer, but is installed on the parallel port of a Windows 2K machine, and then shared.


----------



## joeten

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Hi ok then you may get more help here Printer Support - Tech Support Forum


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

OK. The printer works fine on other systems i.e. XP systems.


----------



## joeten

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Have you set up sharing for win 7,xp and 2000,has it all been given the same name etc


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Not sure what you mean by that. The printer is shared on Win2K and is set up on other XP systems that print to it. What do I need to do on my Win7 machine to make it work?


----------



## joeten

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Hi see if the info here is of any help Troubleshoot network printer problems


----------



## tech313

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Thank you so much! The info on that page on how to set it up as a local port that points to the share worked wonders! I can now print! Thanks again for your prompt service!


----------



## joeten

Your welcome glad you have it sorted


----------

